# Hello all!



## Hagis (Feb 3, 2017)

I just moved to Texas last July from Wisconsin and I am Northwest of Austin. I'm getting back into planting after a Hiatus, Does anyone know of any clubs or social groups in the Austin area? I did search the forum and found out there was talk of a group trying to start up, did anything happen?

Thank you all

Hagis


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to Texas. We have several aquarium related groups in South Texas and the Hill Country. For planted aquarium specifics we have two groups on Facebook. Austin Planted Aquariums https://www.facebook.com/groups/264898253645161/
and the San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club https://www.facebook.com/groups/SAAPC/

Both groups are fairly active on Facebook, and have real life meetings.


----------

